# Crazy Acid Trip



## creeder (Jan 1, 2008)

Ok I have never posted a thread on this site before. I mostly spend my time in the hydro department. For something diffrent I though I chek this out. So I have a real crazy acid trip from when I was a kid. I have always been a chemical kid but the cid is rare in Canada now I have only had it twice in about 10 years. Anyway me and a buddy got a hold of 10 double hits. We were at the arcade and decided to take them... Well I did anyway we were both gona take them but my buddy never cause he was a chicken shit and faked it. Nice buddy. I never new he didn't take it at the time. So played a few video games for about an half hour and holy shit I was fucked up. I was playing dragons lair it was a first person game way back. Any way I was so into it I never realized The game was over it was just doing its preview thing when the arcade manager came over and informed me I had been standing there not even playing for the last 30min. Little did that dude realize what game I was playing in my head. So it was exit stage right after that embarasing moment. We leave and my buddy tells me he never droopped and he was headed home? Nice friend fucking prick I was just wired. So its about 11 at night and I get home and my mom is in bed thank god. So here I sit just wired on the couch in the living room.....Now im a little nervous not having done the shit and fucked up by myself and some paranoia as well. All of the sudden I start to see shadows and light tracers going by the windows. There is people running around outside and screaming and yelling.....then then the explosions, machiene guns and grenades start to go off. I'm like WTF....There is a full blown war going on outside and I'm getting in on it!!!! I trulling thought I was in the war. Before I knew It the house was trashed. All the couches and chairs were knocked over plants were knocked over. The coffee table was up against the door. There was dirt and clay pellets everywhere I even had a plant pot on my head for a hellmet and the broom for a gun.(can you amagine) I was fucking these guys up Im sure I killed a hundred of them or so. Low and behold my machine gun noices and grenade sounds woke up mama bear. She was like WTF is going on around here? Your hopped up on those drugs again michael arent you? As I look at her with a pot on my head and deny everything. My mom is a psych nurse at the local funny farm so not much rattled her chain. She them grabbed me by my ear and walked to my bedroom. On the way there we had to stop by the mirror and she is like "look at yourself michael your a fucking drug addict.... Just look at yourself. Holy fuck as if acid not intense allready never mind a enragged mom. So I end up in my room twiddling my thumbs as ma cleaned up the war zone... And im fucking borred she kind of scared the tripping away. So what do I do...Take a couple more doubles....Ah 20 min later moms at work and Im tripping again. Im laying on bed and flip on ozzy crazy train and begin my journey again all the sudden the ozzy quits and the michael rowwed that boat ashore song comes on im like wtf. I run down stairs on go straight for the sledge hammer and give the stereo the buisness it fuckin freaked me out so I smashed it to pieces. All the sudden everthing in my world went black and white like so black and white thats all I could see...Every object was either a line or a dot all diffrent sizes and black and white. Thats all i could see and I couldn't hear. Its real hard to explain but i had no perception of anything except lines, dots, black and white. Totaly in another world. Then the walk like an egyption song starts and there dancing all over my walls thank god something snapped me out of were I was at cause I thought thats how I was going to be cause I fried my brains out. Well before you know it moms home and madder than a hornet when she see's the destuction with the sledge hammer. WTF is wrong with you go outside and air your brain out. So I do.....What to do now im thinking.....Well lets fire up the lawnmower. So I do. I cut a couple strips and it was going good untill the nieghbors cat spooked me...So i was gona mulch the fucking cat it was gona get it good. Well not so good while I was chasing the cat across the nieghbours lawn I lanched a golf ball threw there window....Of course moms screaming by this time so I bail from the mower even left it full idle and headed for the cover of the clean room. And thats where I stayed for three days straight I was awake. I was fucking grounded for 3 months but never had to cut the lawn, HAHA. Ever since then I have loved the cid but don't recommend going on trips by yourself. Its better if you and a buddy pull stunts like that Its way funner. So thats my story. If you guys haven't tried ketamine or (special K) as we canadians call it I recomend if you want a out of body experience just don't do to much or you will hit the k hole. Another fun recipe for fun is 1 hit sidney, 1 tab E, 1 gram shrooms and $300 in fireworks. Its a fucking riot. Take three buddies and stand about 150 Feet apart in a triangle(wear saftey glasses) and fire roman candles at each other. Its a blast.


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Jan 1, 2008)

Thats fookin hilarious thanks for sharing


----------



## rush26 (Jan 4, 2008)

dude...

omg...

you made me get up and get another beer after i read you had a pot on your head for a helmet lmfao


----------



## creeder (Jan 4, 2008)

I was fucked for sure I trully thought I was in the army untill I seen old sober moms eyes. Even to this day she won't discuss it. LSD is my all time Fave since then but is so scarce in canada plus most people are to chicken shit to do it. I guess stories like this don't help but just don't do it by yourself cause your mind wanders way to much


----------



## Kassidy (Jan 5, 2008)

creeder said:


> LSD is my all time Fave since then but is so scarce in canada plus most people are to chicken shit to do it. I guess stories like this don't help but just don't do it by yourself cause your mind wanders way to much



fuck ya ppl are scared to do it!! i will be having a shit load of cid at my krib and 90% of my friends are too scared to eat the shit, oh well i guess that just leaves more for me and my girl. that shits funny as fuck creeder.


----------



## smoke two joints (Jan 5, 2008)

lol thats jokes! =], thanks for sharing your experiences =]


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Jan 5, 2008)

what's sidney?


----------



## creeder (Jan 5, 2008)

Sidney is slang for acid. Sorry dude I hate when people use slang for shit and you don't understand it. Kassidy Im very jealous of your upcomming shindig with the acid its makes my mouth water. If you can get your hands on strobe light and If you have a large pot plant or any kind of plant put the strobe light down at the base and point it up at the plant. Shut off all the lights and let the halucinations begin. Me and my old lady did that for hours one night its great you see all kinds of fucked up shit.


----------



## ivebeencanceled (Jan 5, 2008)

Got anymore pics of the chick in your avatar?


----------



## creeder (Jan 5, 2008)

Thats my woman she would kick my ass if I posted more. She is nice eye candy though!


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Jan 6, 2008)

Incredulous. How old are you that you had to trip in your parents' place? You could benefit from a sitter, in more ways than one, and not one that will pull you by the ear and berate you (no offense to your mother, but nurses should know better).

Not invalidating your potential experience friend, but this is all a bit hard to swallow. I've never seen or heard of anyone behaving this way on LSD-25. 

~Ethno


----------



## creeder (Jan 6, 2008)

That was 20 years ago and I'm 35 now so that would make me around 15. I do have a sitter now the one In my avatar she takes real good care of me! She also loves acid so we gone on lts of fun trips.


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Jan 6, 2008)

creeder said:


> That was 20 years ago and I'm 35 now so that would make me around 15. I do have a sitter now the one In my avatar she takes real good care of me! She also loves acid so we gone on lts of fun trips.


Good, good. Well, that was one crazy trip you had there.
Be thankful you didn't truly venture into the outside world. You might have landed yourself in a jail cell! That would be a horrible reality to return to.

~Ethno


----------



## creeder (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah it was cartoon acid and I haven't seen it since. About a week later some dropped a hit into my buddies brothers drink when he was at the bar. He ended up on the dance floor spinning around in a little ball 100% naked screaming "I beleive I beleive" repeatedly. He was flipping out. So they called the cops and they had him in the slammer for 2 days before he came down. The guy was mentaly unstable anyway but it was very strong shit. Even to this day he still has flashbacks. He has never done drugs since. I would be kind of fucked bieng on real strong acid like that in a bar without your buddies tripping to. Acid is not a drug to be by yourself on though to much time by yourself.


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow lol..that was a great story. I cant believe that shit, its crazy. The only shit Ive done so far is weed and PCP once but Im doin shrooms soon. Im not sure if I can do acid itll probly mess me up 2 much. I do remember when I did PCP I thought I was being chased by aliens so I was in my bed paranoid as hell but I completely forgot about it in a minute or 2 lol.


----------



## creeder (Jan 6, 2008)

I have not seen acid even a half strength of that stuff. Its not nearly as potent now atleast where I live in the great white north. Acid is good cause its non addictive you just need to be around the right crowd and be in the right mood. I love doing it camping out in the middle of nowhere in the mountains thats trippy. If you do shrooms you can do acid. If you take to many shrooms it has close to the same effect as acid. I would like to learn how to make it but I dont understand chemistry at all. I have to find the LSD for dummies book!


----------

